# Thompson Center Omega X7



## steelie75 (Mar 8, 2007)

Anyone own the TC Omega X7? I just ordered one and want to know if anyone has shot or owned one. It is basically a stainless TC Omega only with a 24" lightweight barrel and a laminated stock. Also, anyone know where I can list my old TC System One for sale since we can not sell firearms on this site?


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

24hourcampfire has a free auction site, and a classified listing. Good stuff maynard. Les


----------



## Raf (Jan 23, 2006)

i have one it shoots great. its very nice having a smaller gun in the woods when your going up and down a tree stand. i am shooting 240 gr. hornadys with 100 grains of powder. i put a nikon buckmaster 3-9 scope on it and i am also very happy with that. let me know what ya think. there is one thing i dont like about it and that is that you cant fit your finger inside the trigger guard without the hammer pulled back. not a big deal just a little annoying. overall i am very happy with the gun and wouldnt trade it for anything, just shot a 10 point on the 16th with it.


----------

